# can I apply formica over formica?



## DIYWayne (Dec 21, 2008)

I am re-doing an old counter that has formica laminated on it already. Can I put formica over the old stuff if I sand it good? Also how much of a radius can I bend formica around , like to make a rounded corner instead of making the corners square?


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

You probably can, but I wouldn't do it myself.

Belt sand it with a 50 or 80 grit, use some denatured alcohol to clean it good and make sure there's no grease or oils on it. Your best results will come with a spray on contact glue, but you can probably use a brush on contact glue. Use a roller to make sure you seat it good.

Doing radii, you'll want a heat gun and roller. It can be tricky, if you go too slow, you can scorch it, if you go too fast, you can break it. The thickness of the laminate can play a roll in it, too. I've always used a 2" radius. If you have enough scrap, try playing with it to see what works.

Do the edges first, then the top.


----------



## DIYWayne (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Jeeper1970, you say to use a heat gun to help bend it, would that be after the glue is applied or before?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

It can be done, we have done it. As stated, you need to rough-up the entire surface with sand paper. Properly clean as also stated. Follwing that, you install and trim the laminate just as you would, if you were applying it over normal particle board, using contact cement.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

Glue first, then heat and roll. You have plenty of working time with the contact cement, the heat won't hurt it.

You need to heat it as you're rolling it, the laminate cools pretty quickly. It's easier with two people, one heating, one rolling, constantly keep rolling it until it cools for best results. Only go a small distance at a time, don't try to do the whole curve at once.

And ditto John Opwin, use a belt or block sander on the edges, not a palm or orbital sander.


----------



## DIYWayne (Dec 21, 2008)

Would it be a good idea to use 2 coats of contact cement?The instructions onthe can 
says to if the 1st coat drys dull.I was wondering if a 2nd coat would make it stick better anyway.
Thanks for your help with this project!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

DIYWayne said:


> Would it be a good idea to use 2 coats of contact cement?The instructions onthe can
> says to if the 1st coat drys dull.I was wondering if a 2nd coat would make it stick better anyway.
> Thanks for your help with this project!


No, one coat. The suggestion about heating, is also a good method.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

One trick I used to install the edging on a radius was to beltsand the back side of the edging to make it thinner at the area that will make the bend. You don't want to sand it paper thin so check it often to see if it bends good enough for you. Heat will work but sanding the back side works best for me.


----------

